# 2 Large male rabbits need a nice big home and lots of love - Lancashire



## LittlePixieAmy (Nov 20, 2010)

The rabbits are friendly but can be quite shy. They need a good caring home where they can have the time and affection they need and deserve. They can't really be separated because they are so close. Comes with hutch and hutch cover and 1 harness. However the hutch is worse for wear and too small for the rabbits, so another hutch would be needed in the long run.

I bought them my friend for her birthday, but she doesn't have the time to look after them. I would have them but I am already over run with animals.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Male? Female? Vaccinated? Neutered?

Just a friendly note.. please please do not buy someone an animal as a present/gift for birthday/christmas... it never works out  x


----------



## LittlePixieAmy (Nov 20, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> Male? Female? Vaccinated? Neutered?
> 
> Just a friendly note.. please please do not buy someone an animal as a present/gift for birthday/christmas... it never works out  x


As the title says they are both male. Unsure about them being neutered. But they have been vaccinated by the previous owner.

She bought them herself but I gave her the money, so I didn't technically buy them her for her birthday, just gave her the money because I felt guilty not buying her a present in time... we've all been there 

As for pets for presents never working out, most of the pets I own have been for presents for me... so I am an exception as I would never give my pets up, they are my family


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

LittlePixieAmy said:


> As the title says they are both male. Unsure about them being neutered. But they have been vaccinated by the previous owner.
> 
> She bought them herself but I gave her the money, so I didn't technically buy them her for her birthday, just gave her the money because I felt guilty not buying her a present in time... we've all been there
> 
> As for pets for presents never working out, most of the pets I own have been for presents for me... so I am an exception as I would never give my pets up, they are my family


Sorry didnt read the title properly :lol:

Thats fair enough if she bought them herself 

Sounds like you are a lovely animal loving person though so maybe people know that  Unfortunately not all people are and it usually ends badly  x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

good luck finding them a nice home they look lovely


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're gorgeous they look like Leo. I hope you find them great homes soon


----------



## LittlePixieAmy (Nov 20, 2010)

emzybabe said:


> good luck finding them a nice home they look lovely


Thank you 



Nicky10 said:


> They're gorgeous they look like Leo. I hope you find them great homes soon


Me too!


----------



## LittlePixieAmy (Nov 20, 2010)

Bump, these guys still need a home


----------



## squeaker (Nov 29, 2010)

where in Lancs are you?


----------



## LittlePixieAmy (Nov 20, 2010)

squeaker said:


> where in Lancs are you?


Just on the outskirts of Preston, a little place called Hoghton, between Preston, Blackburn and Chorley


----------



## LittlePixieAmy (Nov 20, 2010)

This is an actual picture of the rabbits


----------



## LittlePixieAmy (Nov 20, 2010)

Found them a nice new home


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

hurray!!! x


----------

